# If I only had 25 grand...



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

...and somewhere to put it.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?aquariums101&1123179662

10,000 gallon aquarium. or "fist" tank. imagine shipping. and he wanted to keep cichlids in there.



> Will rent out for movies


rent it out!? hmmm 1500$ to have that for a day...

oops, off topic: everything non aquarium


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

wow....that would be awesome! Although if I had the money for one of those I would probably put an arowana or something like that in it, lol


Or how about one of these cars for $65,000 base price? http://site.aol.com/autos/article/2.adp


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, thats an awesome tank!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

hey whats your point lydia about the corvette I so want one if I can get the money ever


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Its neat but I think I'd buy something else if thats all the money I had.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Lydia said:


> wow....that would be awesome! Although if I had the money for one of those I would probably put an arowana or something like that in it, lol
> 
> 
> Or how about one of these cars for $65,000 base price? http://site.aol.com/autos/article/2.adp



Oh yeah, that would be fun..I'm driving one of these http://images.getauto.com/vehicles/2G2F/2G2FS22K2T2225249-a.jpg

right now, teal colored of course to keep with the aquarium theme, so I can't complain.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

if i had 25grand...

I'd still be 100k short of getting a Skyline GT-R R34 shipped from overseas, but i'm happy with my current VW .:R32, I got the blue one.

This one is tuned with a 550HP TwinTurbo, 0-60mph in 3.2 seconds. The bone stock numbers are to be reckoned with. The vehicle that produced the stock numbers had a clutch that was slipping. I've hit 0-60 in 5.8 seconds and 1/4 mile at 13.9 seconds and 98mph.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

yeah if I had a spare 25 grand i wouldnt get the tank either. its located in las vegas so I bet a rich casino will buy it.

Those are some pretty nice cars though.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Guppyart: my point is I would love to have a Corvette, lol.

Mlefev and euRasian32: Wow! Those are both nice cars! I like the way the Firebird (that is what it is, right?) looks best but euRasians is pretty awesome!

This is what my truck looks like except it has white racing stripes and a third door and a bugguard thingy (not that it matters really, lol) (notice I said LOOKS like...mine has a V6 vortec in it...its a standard too, so its fast). Its not quite as sporty as those cars though, lol. 

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...doors=&fuel=Gasoline&lang=&cardist=711#vdptop


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Ive Never been to reno but they said


> This is the former reno Splash show tank used for swimming


 Does this mean this was used in the movie Splash or is there a place in reno called splash?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, I have no idea, they also spelled fish "fist"


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> if i had 25grand...
> 
> I'd still be 100k short of getting a Skyline GT-R R34 shipped from overseas, but i'm happy with my current VW .:R32, I got the blue one.
> 
> This one is tuned with a 550HP TwinTurbo, 0-60mph in 3.2 seconds. The bone stock numbers are to be reckoned with. The vehicle that produced the stock numbers had a clutch that was slipping. I've hit 0-60 in 5.8 seconds and 1/4 mile at 13.9 seconds and 98mph.



YOU HAVE AN HPA R 32?!!?!??! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Lydia said:


> Mlefev and euRasian32: Wow! Those are both nice cars! I like the way the Firebird (that is what it is, right?) looks best but euRasians is pretty awesome!


I love the way mine looks too, but euRasian's is probably a kick to drive. Problem with mine, is that even though it's a 2 door, it's as long as a sedan..thus a pain in the backside to park in the city (as I'm quickly learning)


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol Baby_Baby...you aren't old enough to drive one legally, are you?


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Ive Never been to reno but they said Does this mean this was used in the movie Splash or is there a place in reno called splash?


Yep, its a showgirl show there. They also have it in Las Vegas. Never been to one but you see the billboards of it everywhere! I love Vegas!!

Why doesn't he just finish the house around it. That would look sweet in that room. He would have alot of work doing water changes on that..


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

With somthing that size you build the pluming right into it. Drain to the sewer and fill from the tap right into the filter system.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Never thought of it that way...makes it a little easier..


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I wish I had HPA's TT. That link was for reference only.

Mine is stock, a supercharger is pending (stage II 400HP), but worst case scenario... computer chip.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> if i had 25grand...
> 
> I'd still be 100k short of getting a Skyline GT-R R34 shipped from overseas, but i'm happy with my current VW .:R32, I got the blue one.
> 
> This one is tuned with a 550HP TwinTurbo, 0-60mph in 3.2 seconds. The bone stock numbers are to be reckoned with. The vehicle that produced the stock numbers had a clutch that was slipping. I've hit 0-60 in 5.8 seconds and 1/4 mile at 13.9 seconds and 98mph.


SKYLINE I want one so bad they are so cool and fast and they are just awsome.
thats a nice VW must be nice to park so small and narrow


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

guppyart said:


> thats a nice VW must be nice to park so small and narrow


If your buying a HPA R32 because of its parking abilites, someone should hit you over the head with a tack hammer.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

SouthernJustice said:


> If your buying a HPA R32 because of its parking abilites, someone should hit you over the head with a tack hammer.


Agreed! If I had the amount of money to import one I would but I dont so one can only dream


----------

